# Photoshop 7 stapelverarbeitung wasserzeichen



## Nightm4r3 (8. Januar 2005)

Hi

So ich hab mal e frage ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich hab 123bilder und und wie kann ich mit der stapel verarbeitung unten rechts das wassserzeichen bei jedem bild an der gleichen stelle einfügenIch hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....

Mfg Nightm4r3


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Januar 2005)

Aktion erstellen mit folgenden Befehlen:
- Bild um 180° drehen
- Text oben links einfügen
- Text um 180° drehen
- Text und Bild zu einer Ebene umwandeln
- Bild wieder um 180° Drehen

Voilá, unser Wasserzeichen ist unten rechts immer an der gleichen Stelle!
Einfacher geht es mit einem Wasserzeichentool


----------



## Nightm4r3 (8. Januar 2005)

Kannste mir mal bitte die befehle auf english sagen weil mein photoshop is englisch ...und wie heist dieses tool?


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Januar 2005)

Mönsch, ist das so schwer mal google zu fragen? Es gibt da mehrere Tools. Ich selbst verwende z. B. in der Firma "Photo Watermark" und auch ein Macintosh-Pendant dazu. Das ist allerdings beides keine Freeware!

Ogott, warum die englische Version? Aus dem Kopf kann ich Dir nicht die Befehle auf Englisch sagen, ich habe oben auch nur einen Leitfaden verfasst, denn die Befehle womit Du ein Bild drehst solltest Du eigentlich selbst kennen.

- Image -> Rotate Canvas (würde ich vermuten)
- Text setzen geht über das Texttool (in der Werkzeugpalette das T)
- den Text drehst Du über STRG-T und gibst 180° im Winkelfeld in der Menüleiste die erscheint
- STRG-E fügt die Ebenen zusammen (oder im Ebenenmenü auf eine Ebene mergen (verschmelzen))
- Bild wieder drehen (IMAGE -> Rotate Canvas) (oder so ähnlich)

Wie Du eine Aktion aufnimmst kannst Du der Hilfe entnehmen! 

So, ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter ...


----------

